# Gericht stellt Urheberrechtsverletzung durch Cheat-Software im Arbeitsspeicher fest



## Pokerclock (28. August 2012)

*OLG Hamburg: Unterlassungsanspruch gegen Umarbeitung durch Cheat-Software*

Das OLG Hamburg stellte in seinem Urteil vom 13.04.2012 (Az.: 5 U 11/11) fest, dass im Arbeitsspeicher ausgeführte Cheat-Software eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellt. Nach Ansicht der Richter stelle die Funktion der Software ein sonstige Umarbeitung gemäß §69c Nr.2 UrhG dar. Eine sonstige Umarbeitung ist eine zustimmungsbedürftige Handlung. Ohne Zustimmung des Urhebers handelt der Nutzer der Cheat-Software rechtswidrig. Im vorliegenden Fall ging es um eine Cheat-Software, die auf einem Speicherstick für die Playstation Portable genutzt wird. Im Arbeitsspeicher ausgeführt, ermöglicht diese so Cheats für Spiele. Es sei dabei unerheblich, dass die Cheat-Software den Programmcode unangetastet lässt und nur laufende Routinen verändert. 

Die Ausnahmeregelung der zustimmungsbedürftigen Umarbeitung in §69e UrhG (Dekompilierung) wurde abgelehnt. Zur Begründung wurde nur ausgeführt, dass die Cheat-Software gar keine eigene Funktionalität vorweisen könne. Die Entscheidung des Gerichts erging zunächst im Rahmen einer einstweiligen Verfügung. Die Entscheidung zur Hauptsache steht noch aus. Ein Gang in die nächste Instanz - dem Bundesgerichtshof - ist möglich. Die Entscheidung hat vor allem für Gewerbetreibende Auswirkungen. Die gewerbsmäßige Verbreitung dieser Cheat-Programme kann Abmahnungen und strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärungen nach sich ziehen (§69f, 97, 98 UrhG). Aber auch Nutzer jener Software können davon betroffen sein. Insbesondere Betreiber von Online-Spielen und Online-Plattformen untersagen den Einsatz dieser Software in den AGB. Durch eine gerichtliche Feststellung der Rechtswidrigkeit können (fristlose) Sperren auf Grundlage derartiger AGB-Klauseln (leichter) legitimiert werden.

Das OLG Hamburg führt mit der Entscheidung die Linie älterer Urteile zu ähnlichen Sachverhalten fort. Zwar ist es kein Geheimnis, dass die Hamburger Richter eher den Urhebern und Rechteinhabern nahe stehen, doch haben auch schon das OLG Karlsruhe (CR 1996, S. 341) und das OLG Düsseldorf (CR 1997, S. 337) festgestellt, dass die Entfernung von Dongle-Abfragen eine sonstige Umarbeitung darstellen. Der Begriff der "sonstigen Umarbeitung" ist weit auszulegen und umfasst grundsätzlich jede Abänderung eines Computerprogramms. Da die urheberrechtlichen Regelungen zu Computerprogrammen (§§69a ff. UrhG) lex specialis (spezielle Gesetze, die allgemeinen Regelungen vorgehen) sind, ist die Frage nach der Umgehung von technischen Schutzmaßnahmen (gemeinhin Kopierschutz genannt) nicht so detailliert gesetzlich festgehalten, wie im Falle von Musik und Filmen, was insbesondere bei der Erstellung von Privatkopien (Musik und Filme) bzw. Sicherungskopien (Computerprogramme) deutlich wird. 

*Quelle:* Computer & Recht 2012, Seiten 503-506, Heft 8 vom 15. August 2012


----------



## Star_KillA (28. August 2012)

Was genau soll "Cheat-Software" sein ? Ich versteh das im Zusammenhang mit RAM nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2012)

Im Grunde ist das nicht mehr als ein Programm, das parallel zum Spiel läuft und halt irgendwo zwischengespeichert werden muss. Die "Cheat-Software" kann dabei beliebig sein, beispielsweise ein Wall-Hack-Programm bei BF3.


----------



## Toffelwurst (28. August 2012)

Das OLG Hamburg immer


----------



## Star_KillA (28. August 2012)

Und die haben jetzt gesagt das Wallhacks illegal sind ?


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Und die haben jetzt gesagt das Wallhacks illegal sind ?



Vorerst geht die Richtung da hin, ja. Es steht aber noch die Entscheidung im Hauptverfahren aus sowie eine etwaige BGH-Entscheidung.


----------



## DarkMo (28. August 2012)

kann ich jetz tschietah verklagen? *jubel* ^^

und wegen ram, schlagt mich, falls ich grütze erzähl, aber ich glaub es is so:
ein spiel zum bsp besteht aus festen daten. also meshdaten, texturdaten, "balancing"-daten (waffenwerte, geschwindigkeiten, leben...) und was weis ich. früher wars oft ein beliebter cheat mittels hexeditoren solche werte zu ändern. zum bsp an stelle xyz den wert FFFFFF eintragen für ne million geld ^^ auf deutsch: damit verändert man die festen/statischen datenteile des programms.

wird ein programm aber ausgeführt, erzeugt es dynamische daten. zum beispiel positionsdaten, "ausrichtungs" daten (wo schaut/läuft man hin) usw. alle variablen des codes landen im ram, da schneller zugriff. alle gerade zu verarbeiteten daten dürften in den cache wandern und die, die gerade verarbeitet werden, müssten in den cpu registern sein (wird immer schneller halt ^^). irgendwie so >< jedenfalls kann man auch die daten im ram manipulieren, also die zur laufzeit erstellten. WIE das nu genau geht... kA ^^ man muss ja irgendwie die speicheradressen rausfinden und auch noch zugriffserlaubnis bekommen un was weis ich. kA wie einfach das is ^^ wenn man da jedenfalls die position eines gegners rausliest und die eigene, kann man ganz easy errechnen, wo man hinschauen muss, um dem nen heady zu verpassen meinetwegen ^^ dann überschreibt man die eigenen daten, die besagen wo man hinschaut und schwupp is man innerhalb von ein paar takten auf den kauz ausgerichtet un macht ihn hinnev 

das bewegende an dem urteil ist denk ich mal, dass das bisher nich so angreifbar war, da ja das programm an sich nicht verändert wird, sondern nur seine zur laufzeit erstellten daten. wie gesagt, falls das grütze is, bitte berichtigen


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

Ähm ja oder aber du schreibst der Kugellaufbahn einfach vor: Target:head in area 

MfG


----------



## 10203040 (28. August 2012)

Oh und wenn ich mir im Singleplayer irgendwo eine neue Waffe cheate bekomm ich dann 5 Jahre Knast oder was?


----------



## Medcha (28. August 2012)

Na Leute, wenn nicht spätestens jetzt jedes Forumsmitglied schnallt wie irre und unsinnig die ganze Geschichte um diese Rechteverletzungen ist, dann kann uns auch keiner mehr helfen. Es wird immer absurder, ABER dadurch entlarvt sich der Mist auch. Lobbyisten sorgen dafür, dass deren Gelddruckmaschine nicht abgestellt wird. Da gibt es hunderte Beispiele aus den letzten 20-30 Jahren. Und wir denken immer, hinter so einer Rechtsprechung muss doch Sinn bestehen, immerhin sind das intelligente Leute, nur vergessen wir die eigentlichen Urheber - die Politiker, die bei den Konzernen aufm Schoß sitzen. Und wir sagen Amen und Danke. Und wer bezahlt diese Politiker und Richter, wir. Im Mittelalter musste man den Henker nicht auch noch selbst zahlen, den gabs damals gratis.


----------



## Nuallan (28. August 2012)

Nette Geschichte um den Cheater-Kiddies mal ein wenig Angst zu machen. Aber ansonsten.. *achselzuck* Das ganze Rechtssystem ist noch nicht im Inet/PC-Zeitalter angekommen. Nächste Woche wird ein anderer Richter wieder anders urteilen usw. usw..



Medcha schrieb:


> Im Mittelalter musste man den Henker nicht auch noch selbst zahlen, den gabs damals gratis.



Stimmt nicht, der hat einen das Leben gekostet.


----------



## WarPilot (28. August 2012)

Ok wir haben jetzt ein "vorläufiges" Urteil, dass Cheaten illegal ist. Jetzt kommen wir aber zur Abteilung, wer hat Schuld? Ist es der Anschlussinhaber? Der Besitzer des cheats oder der Ausführende? Da hier eine Straftat vorliegt, geht es dann an den Anschlussinhaber (denk ich mal) und wo haben die Daten her... also doch wieder einen Schritt näher an kompletter Datenspeicherung.

@*10203040* nein das ist nicht illegal sonlange es über das Spiel direkt eingegeben werden kann. Benutzt du ein Programm das nicht vom Publisher/Entwickler/Vertriebsplattform freigegeben wurde, dann machst du dich Strafbar!


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte um den Cheater-Kiddies mal ein wenig Angst zu machen. Aber ansonsten.. *achselzuck* Das ganze Rechtssystem ist noch nicht im Inet/PC-Zeitalter angekommen. Nächste Woche wird ein anderer Richter wieder anders urteilen usw. usw..
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt nicht, der hat einen das Leben gekostet.



Ich glaube den cheater kiddies ist das total wurscht. Lediglich der kommerzielle Vertrieb solcher Software ist davon "ernsthaft" betroffen.

MfG


----------



## mgf (28. August 2012)

Das ist ja fast genauso plemplem wie § 202c StGB...


----------



## 10203040 (28. August 2012)

WarPilot schrieb:


> @*10203040* nein das ist nicht illegal sonlange es über das Spiel direkt eingegeben werden kann. Benutzt du ein Programm das nicht vom Publisher/Entwickler/Vertriebsplattform freigegeben wurde, dann machst du dich Strafbar!


 
Bitte geh weg von mir, weit weg^^


----------



## Memphys (28. August 2012)

Wie ich mich über dieses Gericht aufregen könnte... keine Ahnung, aber das Maul aufreißen.

Demnächst darf ich wohl nichtmal mehr selber Programme schreiben, weil die ja in den Programmcode der in MEINEM RAM läuft eingreifen könnte...

Und ja, den Cheatern ist das total wumpe. UNd ganz ehrlich, es stellt sich ja auch keiner mit CDs in die Innenstadt und verkauft seinen Aimbot, ich bezweifle das man da jemanden kriegt. Die einzige Auswirkung könnte sein das es die komischen Karten für den DS demnächst nurnoch inoffiziell aufm Flohmarkt gibt...


----------



## Citynomad (28. August 2012)

Nur so nebenbei: für's Cheaten selbst wird keiner in den Knast gehen. Es geht eher um einen Grundsatzentscheid, ob dann die Lizenz für betreffende Spiele/Geräte entzogen werden kann und ob Anbieter belangt werden können (etwa Anbieter von Dongles die es ermöglichen auf der PS3 Kopien abzuspielen o.ä.).

Der User sieht dann höchstens: "Thank you for cheating. Your game licence is now void. Please buy another copy of our beloved product."


----------



## WarPilot (28. August 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei: für's Cheaten selbst wird keiner in den Knast gehen. Es geht eher um einen Grundsatzentscheid, ob dann die Lizenz für betreffende Spiele/Geräte entzogen werden kann und ob Anbieter belangt werden können (etwa Anbieter von Dongles die es ermöglichen auf der PS3 Kopien abzuspielen o.ä.).
> 
> Der User sieht dann höchstens: "Thank you for cheating. Your game licence is now void. Please buy another copy of our beloved product."


 
Naja sowas gibt es ja schon (PB,VAC, usw.) aber es könnte Abschnitt 2, Unterabschnitt 1 des *UrhG *in kraft treten. §97 + §97a beeinhalten Geldstrafe und eine Unterlassung. Aber ich finde es müsste genauer formuliert werden. Ansonsten ein guter Schritt, der leider schwer zu beweisen ist. Ist der Account gehackt, bleiben die Fragen: War das Passwort sicher bzw nicht frei zugänglich? Hat der Entwickler in dem Fall alles mögliche getan um den Account zu sichern?... Also es gibt noch viel zu tun


----------



## Low (28. August 2012)

Kam das durch

Bossland GmbH vs Activision Blizzard? Activision Blizzard gegen Bossland GmbH
Blizzard hat einen Bot entwickler verlagt Legal


----------



## OidaSchwede (28. August 2012)

Die sollten die Entwickler hinter Gitter sperren....Die geben immerhin mehr als genug Möglichkeiten zum Chaten >.< 
Das sollte sich ändern, da Cheater sich dabei eh nix denken^^


----------



## butter_milch (28. August 2012)

Wenn das bedeutet, dass man Cheatern die Kiste abnimmt und mit Geldstrafen belegt, dann immer her damit!


----------



## Gadteman (28. August 2012)

Irgendwie ist das für unser normales Verständnis sicher Hirnrissig, genauso wie dieses ewige Apple gegen Samsung.
Aber die gesetzlichen Grundlagen und Rahmenbedingungen sind (wenn auch nur zum Teil) festgelegt und die sog.
Rechteinhaber machen davon gut und gerne Gebrauch. Auslegung und Auswalgung gewisser Grauzonen inbegriffen.

Mit ein Auslöser wird wohl die ewige Diskussion um Cheater im Onlinegaming Bereich sein, da sich dort ein unmittelbarer
Vorteil gegenüber anderer "zahlender User" erschlichen wird. Mit diesem Urteil soll wohl der Weg geebnet werden,
diesem Problem Herr zu werden. Da dies zu einer Keule wird, die wieder auch andere treffen wird und das ganze
wieder nach hinten losgehen wird, hoffe ich trotzdem das diese ganze Sache wieder kippt.

Mich nerft das gecheate im Onlinebereich auch maßlos, aber da solche Wege eingeschlagen werden einem nun
auch noch vorschreiben zu wollen, wie die Programme durch meinen Speicher laufen............... hallo?

Das Umgehen von Sicherungsprogrammen, Dongles oder sostigen Kopierschutz stellt sicherlich eine Umgehung
des Urheberrechts dar, da sich somit direkt ein unberechtigter Zugriff zum Programminhalt darstellt.
Aber bei dynamischen Speicherinhalten, die verändert einen anderen Wert an ein Spiel geben, bzw. Cheatprogramme
die einen Wert auf 9999 halten. Der ursprüngliche Programmcode oder Programminhalt wird nicht verändert, lediglich ein Spielstand wird noch verändert, oder auch mit den veränderten Werten abgespeichert (max Geld oder 99999 Leben).
Urheberrecht?

Also wenn ich jetzt entgegen dem Verpackungsaufdruck: ".....Windows System blaa. Hardware Core Duo blaa..."
also unter Linux WINE einsetzte und Spiele die für Windows "gedacht sind" installiere und starte, begehe ich ja damit
wohl auch eine Art Urheberrechtsverletzung??

Wenn so ein Game massig verbuggt ist und die Spielergemeinde so flächendeckend zu Betatestern wird, wer ist
denn dann für uns da? Wenn wegen einer handvoll "fehlender" Spieler ganze Multiplayer-Server abgeschaltet werden,
wo bekommt man denn sein Geld wieder wenn gewisse angepriesene Features wieder genommen werden?
Wenn wegen zu viel Kopierschutz (Rootkit o.ä.) einem der ganze Rechner abkackt und wieder ein neuaufsetzten
nötig wird nach dem "cleanen"... wer ersetzt mir denn die Zeit?

Das ganze ist wieder so ein Bullshit, das man sich wieder zu solch polemischen Geschreibsel hinreißen lässt.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Kam das durch
> 
> Bossland GmbH vs Activision Blizzard? Activision Blizzard gegen Bossland GmbH
> Blizzard hat einen Bot entwickler verlagt Legal



In erster Instanz, nein: Diablo 3: Blizzard erwirkt einstweilige Verfügung gegen Bot-Entwickler Bossland


----------



## Alte-Schule (28. August 2012)

Also ich finde es sehr gut, weg mit den Cheatern!


----------



## Sepulzera (28. August 2012)

Bin ich der einzige, der findet, dass sich öffentliche Ämter aus sowas fernhalten sollten?
Müffelt nach Stasi, damit auch ja keiner böse Cheats benutzt


----------



## TacTic (28. August 2012)

Um was ging es denn überhaupt in diesem Prozess?
Irgendwie ist mir das aus dieser News nicht ganz klar geworden.

Das einzige was ich lese ist, dass es um eine Cheat-Software für eine PSP ging.
Aber wieso dieser Prozess? Für welche Spiele hat diese Software denn funktioniert, bzw. was genau hat diese eigentlich ermöglicht?
Und warum klagt jemand dagegen? Hat der Spieler(?) dadurch irgendwem geschadet oder Geld verdient?

Sry falls das schon irgendwo erwähnt wurde, aber hab da nichts gesehen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. August 2012)

An Cheats ist ja nichts auszusetzen, solange sie nur in Singleplayer-Spielen angewendet werden. Da sollte jeder tun und lassen können, was er will. Aber bei MP-Spielen wie BF3 sollten Cheater selbstverständlich rigoros gebannt werden.


----------



## MG42 (28. August 2012)

OMG, das gabs früher für die PSX (PlayStation) auch, jedenfalls zu den regulären Cheats gabs noch ein Zusatzmodul, nannte sich Exploder oder so ähnlich, welches an der Rückseite einfach in einer nicht näher definierten parallelen Schnittstelle ( welche genau kann ich nicht sagen)...
Cheats spielintern von den Entwicklern implementiert oder externe manipulierende Trainer, die Adressen im Ram nach bestimmten Werten durchsuchen (Geld etc...) und verändern und/oder  "stabil" halten.

Ob man cheatet oder nicht, sollte jedem im SP(!!!) selbst überlassen sein, dieser Urheberrechtsstreit ist doch für die Katz.


----------



## Sepulzera (28. August 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei MP-Spielen wie BF3 sollten Cheater selbstverständlich rigoros gebannt werden.


Richtig, gebannt. Aber doch nicht verklagt *rolleyes*


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. August 2012)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Richtig, gebannt. Aber doch nicht verklagt *rolleyes*


 
Dass dabei eine Urheberrechtsverletzung entstehen soll, kann Ich sowieso nicht so richtig verstehn.


----------



## belle (28. August 2012)

Absolut genial, endlich mal eine gute Nachricht in Zusammenhang mit einem Gericht! 
Damit sind wohl diese komischen "Trainer-Programme für Verlierer" gemeint, oder? Darauf habe ich schon lange gehofft...


----------



## Veriquitas (28. August 2012)

Naja entweder werden Spiele so gespielt wie der Entwickler das sagt oder garnicht. Der Entwickler sollte darüber absolute Entscheidungsfreiheit und Kontrolle haben zum Wohl der normalen Spieler. Leute die auf kosten anderer sowas nutzen sollen lieber ihren kleinen Bruder in Mensch ärger dich nicht abziehen in dem sie schummeln.


----------



## ich111 (28. August 2012)

Einerseits werden dadurch die Cheater hoffentlich weniger, andererseits sollte man doch mit den gekauften Produkten (auch wenn es nur eine Nutzungslizenz ist) machen düften was man will, so lange man andere dadurch nicht schädigt


----------



## Medcha (28. August 2012)

Meine Gehirnzellen sehen sich nicht in der Lage, Cheaten ernsthaft in diesem Zusammenhang in irgend einer Form zu verarbeiten. Mir fehlt ein Schadcode damit das klappt.
_Das OLG Hamburg landet den ersten Volltreffer im Weltkrieg gegen die Cheater._ LOL Soll das n Witz sein? Es geht 1000% um etwas anderes.


----------



## Hugo78 (28. August 2012)

OGL Hamburg, *lol* genau lächerlich wie die Typen vom OGL  Düsseldorf.


----------



## KastenBier (28. August 2012)

Ist zwar schön und gut das Urteil, allerdings glaube ich nicht dass das etwas an der derzeitigen Situation ändern wird. Der Zeit- und Finanzaufwand um jeden kleinen Fisch zu verklagen, ist in Relation zur etwaigen Strafe, einfach zu hoch. Sinnvoller ist es da schon die Programmierer und Vertreiber des Cheats, Hacks etc. dingfest zu machen. 

Von daher, sieht das Urteil zwar auf dem Papier schön aus, wird in der Praxis aber nicht viel bewirken.


----------



## theping (28. August 2012)

Selten sowas dämliches gelesen.

Erstens: die Anbieter solcher "Cheat-Software" sitzen garantiert nicht in Deutschland. So dämlich wäre nicht mal ein deutscher Entwickler. 
Zweitens: Vermutlich betrifft es nur die deutschen Cheater. Gerichte in anderen Ländern könnten mit Glück von dem Urteil erfahren, aber ich würd da lieber Lotto spielen, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen 6er größer ist.
Drittens: Alleine dass mit dem Arbeitsspeicher ist sowas von lächerlich. Damit die Beweislage eindeutig ist/wäre, müsste man zum Zeitpunkt des Cheatens einen vollständigen Dump vom Ram ziehen, analysieren und dann noch nachweisen, welches Tool verwendet wurde. Ich seh jetzt schon wie die Polizei in ein Zimmer von so einem Cheater stürmt und die RAM-Riegel mit Eisspray bearbeiten... xD Noch lustiger wird es bei Konsolen.
Viertens: Cheater, die es "drauf" haben, zocken nicht mit ihrem Account, sondern mit einem kompromitierten. Denen ist es egal, da die vermutlich nicht mal AGBs akzeptiert haben.
Fünftens, dann is aber Schluss: Damit das überhaupt nur denkbar wäre, müsste der Urheber der Software ein zusätzliches Programm mitliefern, dass den Hauptspeicher permanent analysiert und auswertet. Das müsste in den AGBs stehen und spätestens da kommen die Datenschützer.


----------



## INU.ID (28. August 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja entweder werden Spiele so gespielt wie der Entwickler das sagt oder garnicht. Der Entwickler sollte darüber absolute Entscheidungsfreiheit und Kontrolle haben zum Wohl der normalen Spieler. Leute die auf kosten anderer sowas nutzen sollen lieber ihren kleinen Bruder in Mensch ärger dich nicht abziehen in dem sie schummeln.


 OK, bzgl. Multiplayer will ich nicht mal was sagen, da gerade dort im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Spielern das Cheaten leicht "asozial" ist, meiner Meinung nach. Ob man hier gerichtlich eingreifen muß/sollte, ich finds übertrieben. Bann und fertig, das reicht.

Aber grunsätzlich laß ich mir von niemandem vorschreiben wie ich irgendetwas zu Hause, auf meinem Grund und Boden, zu benutzen habe. Wenn ich meine Mikrowelle kopfüber in der Dusche/Badewanne benutzen möchte, dann mach ich das. Und wenn ich der Meinung bin ich möchte mir bei (zb.) C&C (Single-Player) einfach mal - mit einer "Cheat-Software" - etwas Geld dazu cheaten, dann mach ich das auch. Soweit kommts noch das mir das per Gesetz verboten wird bzw das es als "Urheberrechtsverletzung" definiert wird. 

Aber ich muß mir die News noch mal durchlesen, irgendwas muß ich hier falsch verstanden haben...


----------



## ULKi22 (29. August 2012)

Also entweder stehen wir gerade alle auf der Leitung und verstehen den eigentlichen Sinn von diesem Beschluss nicht, oder die Richter haben ooordentlich gekifft und wussten nicht was sie tun sollen, dabei kam dann halt das raus.

Was hat die das zu interessieren, ob ich jetzt in GTA IV mit einem Trainer die Polizei "deaktiviere", weil ich keinen Bock drauf hab alle 2 Minuten das shice Telefon und die Cheats aufzurufen. 

Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, dann sagt mir der Hersteller ja auch nicht wie ich zu fahren habe, wie laut ich das Radio aufdrehen darf oder wie oft ich die Fensterscheiben rauf und runter lasse.


----------



## kuehlprofi (29. August 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Ist zwar schön und gut das Urteil, allerdings glaube ich nicht dass das etwas an der derzeitigen Situation ändern wird. Der Zeit- und Finanzaufwand um jeden kleinen Fisch zu verklagen, ist in Relation zur etwaigen Strafe, einfach zu hoch. Sinnvoller ist es da schon die Programmierer und Vertreiber des Cheats, Hacks etc. dingfest zu machen.
> 
> Von daher, sieht das Urteil zwar auf dem Papier schön aus, wird in der Praxis aber nicht viel bewirken.


 
Du widersprichst ja dir selber,  Sinnvoll ist es da die Programmierer und Vertreiber der Cheat Hacks dingfest zu machen 
andererseits soll es in der Praxis nicht viel bewirken. 

Es gibt nicht sehr viele die ihre Cheats, Hacks selber programmieren. Entweder laden Sie die irgendwo herunter oder benutzen einen Sourcecode als Basis der auch bei den meisten derselbe ist.
Ich verstehe die Urheberrechtsverletzung in diesen Fällen sehr gut und die finanziellen Schäden aufgrund von Cheater sind auch ungewiss (hoch!!)
Punkbuster, Battleye und co. wird sich ncht freuen


----------



## KastenBier (29. August 2012)

kuehlprofi schrieb:


> Du widersprichst ja dir selber,  Sinnvoll ist es da die Programmierer und Vertreiber der Cheat Hacks dingfest zu machen
> andererseits soll es in der Praxis nicht viel bewirken.
> 
> Es gibt nicht sehr viele die ihre Cheats, Hacks selber programmieren. Entweder laden Sie die irgendwo herunter oder benutzen einen Sourcecode als Basis der auch bei den meisten derselbe ist.


 

Nein, du bist nur nicht in der Lage meinen Text richtig zu interpretieren. Der Artikel bezieht sich, so wie ich das verstanden habe, auf die Anwendung von Cheats in Spielen. Also auf den "Konsumenten". Nach Meinung des Gerichts, sind Cheats, die nur die Daten des Arbeitsspeichers auswerten, bereits eine Veränderung des Spiels als solches. Also eine AGB widersprüchliche Handlung die geahndet werden kann.




KastenBier schrieb:


> Der Zeit- und Finanzaufwand um jeden kleinen Fisch zu verklagen, ist in Relation zur etwaigen Strafe, einfach zu hoch.



Ich schrieb, dass es allerdings wenig Sinn machen würde, jeden Cheater (Kleinen Fisch) zu verklagen. Da wäre der Finanz- sowie Zeitaufwand einfach zu hoch für. Gerichte und Anwälte müssen bezahlt werden, und ein großer Verwaltungsaufwand würde für die Unternehmen hinzukommen. 




KastenBier schrieb:


> Sinnvoller ist es da schon die Programmierer und Vertreiber des Cheats, Hacks etc. dingfest zu machen.*



Die *Quellen* zu verfolgen und hochzunehmen wäre da schon wesentlich effektiver. Klar, es wird immer wieder neue "Anbieter" geben, das ist ähnlich wie beim Drogenhandel. Wenn du da einen hochnimmst steht der Nächste schon in den Startlöchern. Es geht dabei viel mehr um die Eindämmung des Problems.




KastenBier schrieb:


> Von daher, sieht das Urteil zwar auf dem Papier schön aus, wird in der Praxis aber nicht viel bewirken.



Daher schrieb ich, dass das Urteil, so wie es auf dem Papier steht, nicht viel bewirken wird. Und davon bin ich überzeugt. Denn EA wird nicht Unmengen an Kohle locker machen um jeden kleinen Cheater zu verklagen, wenn sie die Accounts auch einfach sperren können.


----------



## DarkMo (29. August 2012)

Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Was hat die das zu interessieren, ob ich jetzt in GTA IV mit einem Trainer die Polizei "deaktiviere", weil ich keinen Bock drauf hab alle 2 Minuten das shice Telefon und die Cheats aufzurufen.


 naja, bei gta is das doch ne "erlaubte" mod. also gta ist modbar und somit sind solcherlei veränderungen doch dann sicher nich gemeint *denk* wär ja schlimm, wenn man jetzt modbare games nich mehr modden dürfte


----------



## kuehlprofi (29. August 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Nein, du bist nur nicht in der Lage meinen Text richtig zu interpretieren. Der Artikel bezieht sich, so wie ich das verstanden habe, auf die Anwendung von Cheats in Spielen. Also auf den "Konsumenten". Nach Meinung des Gerichts, sind Cheats, die nur die Daten des Arbeitsspeichers auswerten, bereits eine Veränderung des Spiels als solches. Also eine AGB widersprüchliche Handlung die geahndet werden kann.
> 
> ....


 
Ja ist es ja auch, du änderst die Programmabläufe, dass kommt dem selben gleich wie eine Aktivation von Photoshop zu umgehen in dem die Registrationprozedur übersprungen wird z.B. 
Spielt doch keine Rolle ob du eine Datei statisch veränderst (Crack z.b. in dem man eine DLL ersetzt) oder ob du die dynamisch generierten Daten manipulierst - das Endergebnis ist einfach eine vom Benutzer manipulierte Software.
Ich fände es gut wenn die Cheater mal richtig einen auf die Mütze kriegen! Jedes bessere Onlinegame wird von denen versaut! 

Klar wird EA nicht jeden kleinen Cheater suchen und verklagen (keine Angst falls du cheatest). Aber die Idioten die ihre Hacks verkaufen und noch Geld mit der unfähigkeit Anderer machen können vielleicht so mal eingeschüchtert werden oder zu eine Geldstrafe verdonnert werden.


----------



## KastenBier (29. August 2012)

kuehlprofi schrieb:


> Ja ist es ja auch, du änderst die Programmabläufe, dass kommt dem selben gleich wie eine Aktivation von Photoshop zu umgehen in dem die Registrationprozedur übersprungen wird z.B.
> 
> Spielt doch keine Rolle ob du eine Datei statisch veränderst (Crack z.b. in dem man eine DLL ersetzt) oder ob du die dynamisch generierten Daten manipulierst - das Endergebnis ist einfach eine vom Benutzer manipulierte Software.



Das alles habe ich doch niemals angezweifelt? Ich weis nicht warum du jetzt versuchst mir das so breit zu erklären. Mir ging es jedenfalls nur darum, dir zu zeigen, dass sich mein ursprünglicher Post nicht selbst widerspricht.




kuehlprofi schrieb:


> Ich fände es gut wenn die Cheater mal richtig einen auf die Mütze kriegen! Jedes bessere Onlinegame wird von denen versaut!Klar wird EA nicht jeden kleinen Cheater suchen und verklagen (keine Angst falls du cheatest).



Na jetzt wirds ja noch schöner. Nach fast 1.100 Stunden Battlefield, habe ich das cheaten wirklich nicht nötig  Zumal ich keine Lust hätte, mir jedesmal wieder einen neuen Account zu "beschaffen".



kuehlprofi schrieb:


> Aber die Idioten die ihre Hacks verkaufen und noch Geld mit der unfähigkeit Anderer machen können vielleicht so mal eingeschüchtert werden oder zu eine Geldstrafe verdonnert werden.



Und das habe ich bereits in meinem ersten Post gemeint. Das Urteil des OLG bezieht sich nur auf die kleinen Cheater. Das wird an der Situation nicht viel ändern. Die Vertreiber der Hacks/Cheats müssen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Alles andere wäre ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Den kann man nicht gewinnen.


----------



## Sepulzera (29. August 2012)

theping schrieb:
			
		

> Fünftens, dann is aber Schluss: Damit das überhaupt nur denkbar wäre,  müsste der Urheber der Software ein zusätzliches Programm mitliefern,  dass den Hauptspeicher permanent analysiert und auswertet. Das müsste in  den AGBs stehen und spätestens da kommen die Datenschützer.


Gibt es sowas nicht schon längst? Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich meine, dass schon in manchen Titeln der Speicher analysiert wird, um eben ein "Fair-Play" zu sichern. Und mit so beknackten Urteilen wird das viel öfter passieren, damit man sein Produkt gegen die zerstörischen Verbrecher aka Cheater schützen kann


----------



## McClaine (29. August 2012)

kuehlprofi jetzt Gast!? Was is passiert!? 

Also bloß "mal wieder" ein sinnloser Beschluss, mit dem uns (fairen) Gamern gar nicht geholfen ist!? Oder gar noch schlimmer: wenn man ne Lizenz erwirbt für ein Singleplayer Game, kann mich der Puplisher bannen oder gar verklagen wenn ich mir Geld ercheate!? 

 gehts nur mir so oder meint ihr auch, das die Welt immer bekloppter wird!?


----------



## Veriquitas (29. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> OK, bzgl. Multiplayer will ich nicht mal was sagen, da gerade dort im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Spielern das Cheaten leicht "asozial" ist, meiner Meinung nach. Ob man hier gerichtlich eingreifen muß/sollte, ich finds übertrieben. Bann und fertig, das reicht.
> 
> Aber grunsätzlich laß ich mir von niemandem vorschreiben wie ich irgendetwas zu Hause, auf meinem Grund und Boden, zu benutzen habe. Wenn ich meine Mikrowelle kopfüber in der Dusche/Badewanne benutzen möchte, dann mach ich das. Und wenn ich der Meinung bin ich möchte mir bei (zb.) C&C (Single-Player) einfach mal - mit einer "Cheat-Software" - etwas Geld dazu cheaten, dann mach ich das auch. Soweit kommts noch das mir das per Gesetz verboten wird bzw das es als "Urheberrechtsverletzung" definiert wird.
> 
> Aber ich muß mir die News noch mal durchlesen, irgendwas muß ich hier falsch verstanden haben...



Das ist richtig, wenn jemand alleine spielt sollte er die Freiheit haben zu machen was er will in dem Spiel. Wenn das aber igrendeine Auswirkung auf andere haben sollte und diese kann noch so klein sein sollte da gleich eingeschritten werden. In Sc 2 ist es zb so egal wie du in dem Spiel cheats anwendest ob du offline bist oder nicht und nur die Singleplayer Kampagne spielst, darfst du nichts verwenden was das Spiel beinflusst. Damit wird gleich verhindert das irgendwelche Leute auf die Idee kommen das überhaupt zu nutzen, Blizzard hat völlige Kontrolle. Und so sollte es sein. Kunden die Trainer nutzen werden da gleich alös 2te Klasse angesehen was gut ist.


----------



## McClaine (30. August 2012)

ich glaube dieser Beschluss lässt sich prima mit kommenden free2play or pay or pay2win games anwenden. welch ein Zufall 
in online games ok, aber in offline? lol ich meine solange man den Entwickler dadurch nicht schadet (echtgeld Gegenstände ercheatn,Kunden verjagen usw) kanns diesem doch eigentlich egal sein solange ich die Quelle unangetastet lasse, veränderte Dateien nicht veröffentliche usw.
aber naja, ist ja nicht der erste Schlag ins gamer Gesicht und wird auch nicht der letzte sein


----------



## MiToKo (30. August 2012)

Dann sollten die Entwickler wieder mehr Cheats in den SP Teilen der Spiele einbauen. Dann braucht man auch keine extra Software mehr dafür. Manche Entwickler kriegen das ja auch gut hin. Da gibt es LEGALE Cheatkomandos in dem SP und im MP sind sie nicht möglich (oder nur, wenn beim erstellen der Partie aktiv die Option ausgewählt wird). Nur leider verzichten immer mehr Entwickler auf solche Hilfen (z.B. bei Anno, die älteren Teile hatten Cheatbefehle, die neueren nicht mehr).


----------



## butter_milch (30. August 2012)

Kein Unternehmen wird sich für Offline-Cheats interessieren, das würde doch auch keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Cuddleman (30. August 2012)

Hoffentlich gibts keine Klagen durch die MB-Hersteller, wenn man die Lüfter über SpeedFan regelt.


----------



## D00msday (16. September 2012)

Das wird ja immer lachhafter, was sich die Jurinauten da für einen Hirnschmalz ausdenken. Manchmal denke ich, ich bin kein Mensch - auf jeden Fall kommen die mir höchst fremdartig vor, wie von einem fremden Planeten. Demnächst werden Gesetze erhoben, die einen in den Knast bringen, wenn man die Tasten seiner Tastatur austauscht oder einen Stoffteddy auf seine Auto-Rückbank legt.

Damit kommen die mal gar nicht durch.

1. Der Arbeitsspeicher gehört mir, es sei denn es ist ein öffentlicher PC. In diesem Fall gehört er dem jeweiligen Inhaber.
2. Das Spiel gehört mir, es sei denn es ist ein Online-Spiel, bei dem man nicht Inhaber, sondern nur Benutzer ist.
3. Die Cheat-Software gehört mir, es sei denn ich bin nur Benutzer und miete quasi die Erlaubnis die Software zu benutzen.

Wenn das Spiel ein Einzelspieler-Spiel ist, gehört das Spiel also mir und ich kann es verändern wie ich will - es ist dem Hersteller auf Deutsch gesagt Wurst, weil ich das Spiel erworben habe und damit gehen alle Rechte die mit Benutzung und Veränderung zu tun haben auf mich über, solange ich damit nicht einen Gewinn erwirtschafte (Weiterverkauf ausgenommen).

Wenn ich eine Cheat-Software miete oder Inhaber davon bin, die darauf abzielt ein Online-Spiel zu verändern, kann mir der Spielehersteller zwar die Benutzung verbieten bzw. den Account sperren, jedoch stellt dies kein Kapitalverbrechen oder dergleichen dar, da niemand dadurch einen Verlust erlitten hat, niemand geschädigt wurde oder dergleichen (die veränderten Daten beziehen sich lediglich auf meine eigene Figur). Der Spielehersteller und andere erleiden keinen Schaden - weder materiell noch immateriell.

Das ist nur ein weiterer Versuch Geld in die Kassen zu spülen und den Leuten die eh schon kein Geld übrig haben, noch mehr aus ihren Knochen zu saugen.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

Gadteman schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt entgegen dem Verpackungsaufdruck: ".....Windows System blaa. Hardware Core Duo blaa..."
> also unter Linux WINE einsetzte und Spiele die für Windows "gedacht sind" installiere und starte, begehe ich ja damit
> wohl auch eine Art Urheberrechtsverletzung??


 Darauf könnte es wohl unter Umständen hinaus laufen, wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, wie WINE funktioniert. Eventuell wird eben auch nur eine Schnittstelle vorgegaukelt. Problematisch ist das Ganze aber auf jeden Fall.... 

Die Entscheidung ist auf jeden Fall MEHR als hirnrissig und bedenklich. Nicht weil Dongles verboten werden oder so, sondern einfach weil die Manipulation von Daten im Arbeitsspeicher! als Urheberrechtsverletzung angesehen werden  Hallo gehts noch? :dumm:

Man muss sich das mal auf die analogen Medien übertragen vorstellen. Ich kauf mir ne Tageszeitung und mal den Leuten Schnurbärte auf den Bildern, und bekomm ne Urheberrechtsklage 
Ich schneid das Ding zusammen und mach ne Kolage, und bekomme ne Urheberrechtsklage 
Ich tune mein Auto mit Anbauteilen, und bekomme ne Urheberrechtsklage 
usw usw

Das ist TOTAL behämmert...


----------



## bingo88 (21. September 2012)

AFAIK emuliert WINE im wesentlichen die Windows API, d. h. am Programm selbst wird nichts modifiziert. Das Programm denkt, es "redet" mit einem Windows.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. September 2012)

Finde es prinzipiell sehr gut, dass nun gegen cheater bzw. die Programmierer von cheatsoftware vorgegangen wird oder werden kann. Die Typen versauen in online-Spielen einfach zu vielen anderen Spielern die Spielerfahrung.

Auch wenn nur die Hersteller der Cheat-Software belangt werden, so wird auf jeden Fall die Verbreitung von Cheats eingedämmt. Somit wird der Aufwand größer, um an Cheats zu kommen, wodurch es zukünftig weniger Cheater geben sollte.

Bei offline-spielen ist es mir egal und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass dies einen Spielehersteller interessieren wird.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

Ähm, das was du meinst, war vorher über die AGB schon MEHR als ausrechend möglich, wenn man denn wirklich will, was ich in Abrede stelle.

DAs Problelm hier ist, das es sich auf den ersten Moment toll anhört, eben für die von dir genannte Handhabung, aber die gab es davor eben in ausreichendem Maße schon. Hier gewinnt man NICHTS dazu, außer, das man eben wieder einen Angriffspunkt mehr hat, um die Rechte der User zu beschneiden.

Ich will gar nicht daran denken, was die sich noch darauf hin einfallen lassen. Sprich schließen von Schnittstellen usw. Das man nur noch mit ganzen Softwarepaketen etwas machen kann. MS könnte so auch anfangen ihr System mehr zu verbarrikadieren usw usw.

In der Interessenabwägung sehe ich das Urteil einfach nicht als gut an. Die Gefahren und Nachteile, die Usern daraus erwachsen können sind einfach viel viel viel viel größer, als der etwaige Nutzen, der wohl kaum eintreten wird, für diese sein kann. Denkt dran, das Urteil spielt der Contentindustrie in die Hände, und die wollen heutzutage nur noch eins! Euer Geld.....


----------

